#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  fonte nobreak é confiavel?

## rafaelxdk

galera quero botar 2 baterias nessa fonte nobreak na caixa que torre de 10 mts com 1 nanobridge + um bullet 2hp.
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...M#questionText


essa fonte é confiavel?

----------


## rubem

Olhando por cima o trafo é grande, tem ventilação, tem filtragem boa na entrada, eu confiaria.

Só olha bem os detalhes no anuncio, a recomendação é bateria estacionária, nada de meter bateria automotiva de 45A nisso e esperar que seja uma maravilha (Bateria automotiva e fonte chaveada não combinam, placas finas permitem descarga com corrente maior mas oxidam mais). Veja também que pra bateria chegar à carga total leva algum tempo, se tem blackouts longos varias vezes ao dia terá que fazer a conta quanto tempo leva pras baterias serem carregadas, a corrente de carga é de 0,7A, então baterias de 18Ah, levarão umas 25 horas pra ficarem totalmente carregadas (Caso estejam descarregadas), ideal sempre é carga lenta de 14 horas, mas sob flutuação a capacidade nunca é tão bem usada (Mas o todo ainda assim rende muuuuuuuito mais que nobreak AC).

O vendedor está exagerando dizendo que isso pode ser usado com baterias de 60Ah, funcionar funciona, em caso de descarga total vai demorar uns 3 dias pra carregar, mas funciona. Eu não usaria nada maior que baterias de 7 a 10Ah nele.

----------


## Anderson28

eu tmb gostaria se alguém usa e ta se dando bem com ela, me decepcionei com a minha da Volt 12V 8A.

----------


## interhome

Para quem quer criar uma estrutura em ilhas, aconselho usar as fontes http://ihvendas.com/index.php?route=...&product_id=35 .
Quando temos que ligar muitos equipamentos as usamos em paralelo com outras.
Prefiro usar 24 v e transformador 24x12v. Quando tenho na torre muitos equipamentos que só rodam em 12 v coloco uma fonte 12 v +1 bateria 12vx7ah e crio uma régua POE com 12 v. Depois de sofrer com vários carregadores de baterias flutuantes. Na nossa estrutura central que usa 2 baterias 60ah. Colocamos um quadro com 6 placas em paralelo e ligamos toda a torre em 2 réguas 10 POE.

----------


## RodrigoElias

Eu uso fontes desta marca (não desse modelo), costumo comprar o modelo de 12v 8A, Moro na cidade onde são fabricadas, até hoje nenhuma me deixou na mão. Por possuir refrigeração passiva, não apresenta problemas de travar o cooler como nas Volt.
Agora passei a comprar Réguas POE deles também pois estão colocando 1 fusível em cada porta, ja tive problemas com técnicos que crimpavam o cabo de rede sem desconectar da régua POE e acabava dando curto na fonte, agora o risco é de queimar somente um fusível e mais nada.

Caso tenham duvidas sobre o produto é só mandar mensagem, moro em Santa Rita do Sapucaí, local onde estão as fabricas: Volt, VA Conversores, CCN, Fag e Procast

----------


## endnet

Amigo, você usa fonte de qual marca mesmo?
Qual modelo?
Queria usar uma fonte que pudesse usar 2 baterias de 45 a 60A...

Grato



> Eu uso fontes desta marca (não desse modelo), costumo comprar o modelo de 12v 8A, Moro na cidade onde são fabricadas, até hoje nenhuma me deixou na mão. Por possuir refrigeração passiva, não apresenta problemas de travar o cooler como nas Volt.
> Agora passei a comprar Réguas POE deles também pois estão colocando 1 fusível em cada porta, ja tive problemas com técnicos que crimpavam o cabo de rede sem desconectar da régua POE e acabava dando curto na fonte, agora o risco é de queimar somente um fusível e mais nada.
> 
> Caso tenham duvidas sobre o produto é só mandar mensagem, moro em Santa Rita do Sapucaí, local onde estão as fabricas: Volt, VA Conversores, CCN, Fag e Procast

----------


## ipunet

Recomendo os equipamentos da CCN,

http://www.ccn-ind.com.br/loja/produtos/fonte-nobreak/

nunca tive problemas.

----------


## RodrigoElias

> Amigo, você usa fonte de qual marca mesmo?
> Qual modelo?
> Queria usar uma fonte que pudesse usar 2 baterias de 45 a 60A...
> 
> Grato


Eu uso da VA Conversores (marca que está no anuncio) o modelo é o fc8v12afc, esta fonte possui saida de 13,8 e corrente de 8A para alimentar os equipamentos e 8A para carregar a bateria independente. Por recomendação nunca usei bateria superior a 60A para recarregar. Como vc pretende usar ente 45 e 60 acredito que não terá problemas.
Na fonte de 24V a saida é de 27.6V verifique os equipamentos que serão usados pois para RB normal funciona perfeito, mas para ligar um RB1100AH eu não tive coragem pois nas especificações dela fala que a porta poe é de 12-24v náo tive coragem de ligar.
Ja nas 411 e 433 é de 12-30v.

----------


## Pirigoso

eu uso da volt

contras:
quando comprei ainda nao era online,comutação por relés, liguei para eles e me informaram que estavam ja em novo projeto atendendo esta exigencia
outro defeito é que o carregador é carga lenta e não flutuante , tbm falaram que no novo projeto ja ta resolvido
valor R$230,00 fornecedor suprisul

Sentinela tem um carregador flutuante de 15 amperes muito bom basta usar um controlador solar para alimentação e tudo certo
valor R$230,00

----------


## rafaelxdk

realmente ainda é muito pra mim. pois na localidade ha algumas quedas de energia.
e fica em um apartemento onde a energia é totalmente instavel!
entao como devo usar galera? quero evitar dos (ubiquiti) ficarem reiniciando.
como faço? uso as baterias com a alimentao normal da rede eletrica?


Obrigado a todos mesmo assim ja ajudou MUIIIITOOOO!

----------


## RodrigoElias

> realmente ainda é muito pra mim. pois na localidade ha algumas quedas de energia.
> e fica em um apartemento onde a energia é totalmente instavel!
> entao como devo usar galera? quero evitar dos (ubiquiti) ficarem reiniciando.
> como faço? uso as baterias com a alimentao normal da rede eletrica?
> 
> 
> Obrigado a todos mesmo assim ja ajudou MUIIIITOOOO!


Na minha opinião, pode colocar uma fonte que trabalhe com 12v e uma bateria 12v que se o cabo não for superior a 15 Mts ja é suficiente. (para ubiquiti)
Para maiores distancias coloque uma de 24v com 2 baterias. Coloque tambem algo que te informe quando houver queda de energia no local.
Colocar qualquer roteador ligado direto na tomada (por fora da fonte no break) pode servir pois nas quedas de energia ficara vermelho no DUDE e vc sabera que a energia caiu.

----------


## Anderson28

Aqui nesse site diz que essa fonte em questao tem 2 saida indepedentes.
http://networksul.net/products.php?p...ig.-altomatico




> *Fonte no-break 12V/ 8A Duas saídas independentes com uma saída que fornece 8 ampères para alimentação dos equipamentos + outra saída com 8 Ampères para carregamento da bateria.*


Alguém que usa as fontes da Volt saberia me dizer se ela segue o mesmo principio desta.
Ou os 8 Amperes que ela indica e o total que pode ser partilhado nas saidas, ou seja, os equipamento consome tanto de amperes, o que sobrar e utilizado para carregar as baterias.

----------


## RodrigoElias

> Aqui nesse site diz que essa fonte em questao tem 2 saida indepedentes.
> http://networksul.net/products.php?p...ig.-altomatico
> 
> 
> 
> Alguém que usa as fontes da Volt saberia me dizer se ela segue o mesmo principio desta.
> Ou os 8 Amperes que ela indica e o total que pode ser partilhado nas saidas, ou seja, os equipamento consome tanto de amperes, o que sobrar e utilizado para carregar as baterias.


A volt tambem possui 2 saidas independentes. 1 para recarga da bateria e 1 para alimentação dos equipamentos.
A refrigeração da fonte é por cooler, comigo algumas fontes parou o cooler com 1 ano de uso, foi só tirar e colocar outro que continuou a funcionar normalmente, naquela epoca eles não trabalhavam com cooler de rolamento por isso a vida util do cooler era tão curta, depois me informaram que iriam modificar o cooler, mas aí eu ja estava trabalhando com outra marca. Não sei informar sobre a qualidade do cooler usado hoje, mas a fonte é boa.

Sobre a fonte do link... Ela possui 8 para alimentar a torre e 8 para carregar a bateria independente.

----------


## Fernandols

As fontes da Volt nao me agradaram muito demoraram alguns dias pra carregar uma bateria em teste na bancada,detalhe uma bateria automotiva de 60 Amp sem nada consumindo carga,tambem usamos os da Tpnet e parecem mais robustos alem de estar claro que carregam ate 2 baterias de 60 Amp.
A pouco tempo venho usando CCN tbm me pareceram boas.

----------


## rafaelxdk

nossa mas uma duvida que me encomoda bastante!
a amperagem é muito alta pra os radios? pois ainda uso as fontes de fabrica 24v 0.5A para uma
fonte nobreak de 27.3v 3A? sere que danifica o produto? e quanto as baterias?
automotiva ou comums para NOBREAK?

----------


## Anderson28

> Sobre a fonte do link... Ela possui 8 para alimentar a torre e 8 para carregar a bateria independente.


e essa informação que eu gostaria de obter, se as saidas da fonte da Volt possuem correntes independente ou se ela partilha a corrente máxima permitida,Ex: tenho uma carga de 5A que meus equipamentos consomem, a fonte diz 8A max, então sobraria apenas 3A para carregar as baterias?

----------


## rafaelxdk

isso pq ate onde sei os 8a estão dentro das normas da ubnt! mas fiquei sabendo pelo vendedor que o que estraga ou danifica eles, é a corrente de voltagem! sendo que é 27.3v na fonte para 24v nos UBIQUITIS. pode ser perigoso? pois minha torre so tem 11m e um cabo de 10 pois a caixa hermetica fica quase no meio da torre.

----------


## rubem

> As fontes da Volt nao me agradaram muito demoraram alguns dias pra carregar uma bateria em teste na bancada,detalhe uma bateria automotiva de 60 Amp sem nada consumindo carga,tambem usamos os da Tpnet e parecem mais robustos alem de estar claro que carregam ate 2 baterias de 60 Amp.
> A pouco tempo venho usando CCN tbm me pareceram boas.


Se é um dos modelos da Volt que manda menos de 1A pra bateria, tem mesmo que demorar dias pra carregar uma bateria de 60Ah.
(O calculo GROSSEIRO é pegar a capacidade da bateria, dividir pela corrente de carga, e aumentar 40% pra determinar quantas horas levaria (60A / 1A = 60 + 40% = 84 horas, se a bateria estivesse descarregada)
Mas provavelmente é devido a resistencia interna das baterias automotivas, ela não são feitas pra carga com corrente tão baixa (1A), na verdade as de 60Ah mal são carregadas por alguns nobreaks que mandam 5Ah.]

Enfim, qualquer experiencia com nobreak (AC ou DC) e bateria automotiva não pode ser parametro pra determinar qualidade de fonte, qualquer fonte chaveada carrega bateria estacionaria de até uma 12x a corrente da fonte (Fonte que manda 1A pra bateria serviria pra baterias de até 10 ou 12A), já fonte chaveada em bateria automotiva... as que funcionam são excessão, a regra é nunca chegar a carga completa.

----------


## Fernandols

> Se é um dos modelos da Volt que manda menos de 1A pra bateria, tem mesmo que demorar dias pra carregar uma bateria de 60Ah.
> (O calculo GROSSEIRO é pegar a capacidade da bateria, dividir pela corrente de carga, e aumentar 40% pra determinar quantas horas levaria (60A / 1A = 60 + 40% = 84 horas, se a bateria estivesse descarregada)
> Mas provavelmente é devido a resistencia interna das baterias automotivas, ela não são feitas pra carga com corrente tão baixa (1A), na verdade as de 60Ah mal são carregadas por alguns nobreaks que mandam 5Ah.]
> 
> Enfim, qualquer experiencia com nobreak (AC ou DC) e bateria automotiva não pode ser parametro pra determinar qualidade de fonte, qualquer fonte chaveada carrega bateria estacionaria de até uma 12x a corrente da fonte (Fonte que manda 1A pra bateria serviria pra baterias de até 10 ou 12A), já fonte chaveada em bateria automotiva... as que funcionam são excessão, a regra é nunca chegar a carga completa.


Bom o modelo dela é nominalmente 12V / 7 Amp,agora que devem mandar uma corrente bem fraquinha isso deve,pois aquele visor que tem na tampa da bateria demorou varios dias pra ficar verde...

----------


## rubem

Nesses nobreaks DC a capacidade informada é da fonte chaveada, não da corrente de carga. Nas de 7A, essa é a capacidade da fonte chaveada, já a corrente de carga é algo como 1/10 disso, varios nobreaks DC tem corrente de carga de 0,7A (60/0,7=85+40%=119 horas, ou 5 dias).

Hoje chamam de 12V 8A, a corrente de carga subiu um pouco, mas isso jamais devia ser usado em bateria tipo 45 ou 60Ah, menos ainda em bateria automotiva (Resistencia interna menor exige corrente maior pra tensão ir aumentando). Duvido muito que a Volt indique isso pra bateria tão grande.
(Alguns nobreaks AC dizem carregar baterias de até 60Ah porque tem corrente de carga de 3 a 5A, aí é outra estória, mas ainda assim só carregar direito as estacionarias, porque automotiva precisa ainda mais corrente)

Se isso carregou uma bateria automotiva de 60Ah em alguns dias eu diria que essa sua fonte da Volt é *excelente*, porque nenhuma fonte chaveada comum consegue isso, a tensão aumenta mas fica com uns 10% da capacidade ou a tensão nunca aumenta.

----------


## rafaelxdk

acompanhando

----------


## Anderson28

Seria então uma melhor opção utilizar um conjunto de carregador flutuante + controlador de carga e baterias estacionarias para se ter uma autonomia maior e confiável do que utilizar essas fontes no-break?
Atualmente utilizo fonte no-break da Volt 12V/8A para alimentar 2 NB M5, 1 Bullet, 2 NS2, 1 RB 450G e um switch, tenho ligado em paralelo 2 bateria da Unipower 18A.
Quando falta energia, essas baterias só me dão míseros 2:30 de autonomia, e quando volta energia meus rádios travam o porque ainda não consegui entender, só sei que demora uma eternidade ate as baterias atingir 13,8 volts novamente.
Eu como a maioria que não pode ter o serviço interrompido por queda de energia gostaria de um sistema de no mínimo de 12 horas de autonomia, oque seria mais indicado então?

----------


## rubem

Os nobreaks DC tem uma fonte flutuando, o negocio é saber a corrente de carga da fonte.

A corrente nominal de um carregador flutuador ou de um nobreak devia ser ser 1/10 da capacidade nominal da bateria. Ou seja, pra bateria de 60Ah seria bom ter carregador com capacidade inicial de 6A, ou nobreak que mande pra bateria 6A. Tanto faz se a corrente virá de um carregador, de um nobreak, de um controlador solar... o que interessa é que ela tenha uma corrente baixa o suficiente pra fazer carga lenta, e alta o suficiente pra bateria não acabar quando a energia falta 2 ou 3x ao dia.

Usando carga com 1/10 (10%) da capacidade da bateria você terá bateria carregada em no maximo 14 horas, se quer 12 horas de uso sob baterias precisará uma 15x o consumo horario atual em baterias, isso sai caro.
Se o consumo fica nuns 5A em 12V, teria 60A consumidos em 12 horas, mas a bateria nunca teria 100% de carga, e o carregador desligaria ela quando ainda teria uns 10%, então digamos que a capacidade em C20 é de 60A e em C10 é de 56A, você teria umas 10 horas de 5A fornecidos. Já deve servir. Quanto a carga, manda 6A pra bateria, independente de vir de nobreak, de fonte chaveada, de painel solar, de fonte com trafo... o que muda é o custo inicial (Solar é caro), manutenção (Fonte avulsa as vezes dá pau se consumir demais), demora na recarga (Nobreak DC geralmente tem corrente pequena) e rendimento (Trafo rende 50%, conta de energia duplicada, péssima opção pra uso 24x7).

Tem nobreak DC com corrente de carga tipo 5 ou 6A, é só procurar nos fabricantes que alguém já postou de Sta Rita.
(A propria Volt 12V 30A, tem carregador flutuador de 5A (Mas não divulgam essa informação no folder principal, acho isso sacanagem por parte dos fabricantes). Só que pelo preço dela eu opto por fonte chaveada de tensão mais alta (16V pra 1 bateria, 30V pra 2)e controlador de painel solar (Capacidade de 10 ou 20A, de US$ 15 a R$ 150 servem), alguns controladores solares fazem o desligamente quando a tensão cai pra 10,5V (Ou 21V), e todo controlador mantém a bateria sob flutuação quando esta já está com carga. Se conseguir fonte de 17V 10A daria pra usar bateria automotiva com um pouco mais de durabilidade, com corrente mais alta (Paineis solares de 100W) as baterias automotivas dão problema mais tarde, mas essa não é uma opção necessariamente melhor que nobreak DC, é só questão de opção (Prefiro modularidade, em caso de defeito é mais facil a troca, tem escalabilidade, dá pra integrar painel solar mais tarde, etc).

(Mas estou falando de bateria estacionaria de 60A, pra automotiva precisaria uma carga com onda dente-de-serra pra limpar as placas as vezes, precisaria um ciclo de carga e descarga completa por mes pra não oxidar demais, tem que instalar um vibrador do lado pras bolhas não oxidarem demais as placas... denovo qualquer carregador serve nas primeiras recarga, mas pra manter a capacidade e otimizar a durabilidade a coisa complica. Poderia manter uma bat. automotiva do lado pra ser ligada automaticamente via rele em caso de tensão baixa, mas a carga desta automotiva devia ser feita por trafo a parte em 14h, manter elas (Automotiva) sob flutuação geralmente não dura muitos meses)

http://www.volt.ind.br/fonte-max-energy-500w.pdf
(Veja que na foto é uma bateria Unipower 12V 7A, mas com corrente de carga de 5A dá pra colocar tranquilamente bateria estacionaria de 50Ah:
http://www.bateriaautomotiva.com.br/...ria-50Ah-DF700
(Veja que em C10 (Descarga em 10 horas, ou seja, com 5A de consumo) ela fornece apenas 41Ah, pra ter 5A por 12 horas MESMO vai precisar bateria bem mais cara, analisa bem se precisa isso))

----------


## RodrigoElias

Essas fornecem a mesma amperagem para torre e para a bateria, pois por dentro são 2 fontes separadas da mesma mperagem 
http://www.vaconversores.com.br/products.html

----------


## Anderson28

Estou prestes a adquirir essa fonte para ver, se resolvo meu problema, como eu citei acima, possuo 2 baterias se 18A cada.Alguém que ja a usa poderia dar um feedback sobre seu desempenho aliado ao seu banco de baterias, totalbde equipamentos na torre etc.Grato a todos.

----------


## djigor

Acabei de fechar o pedido de 2 peças do carregador (http://networksul.net/products.php?p...A7ao-Via-Radio)

Chegando ele em meu provedor eu posto pro pessoal as impressões de uso do produto.

Comprei também 2 peças desse adaptador poe: http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...garantia-_JM#D[C:S,P:3,E:F,Q:11] 

Alguém do forum utiliza esse modelo de adaptador POE? aparentemente parece ser de boa qualidade

----------


## rubem

> Estou prestes a adquirir essa fonte para ver, se resolvo meu problema, como eu citei acima, possuo 2 baterias se 18A cada.Alguém que ja a usa poderia dar um feedback sobre seu desempenho aliado ao seu banco de baterias, totalbde equipamentos na torre etc.Grato a todos.




Se está falando do nobreak VA do ML (Primeiro link enviado no post), veja a primeira foto: Corrente de carga de 0,7A, com uma corrente dessa, caso as baterias acabem (Ou quase), levará quase 36 horas para a carga completa (18/0,7=25+40%).

Teria que ver com a VA se as versões mais recentes do nobreak tem corrente maior (Amperagem não existe, se existir teremos que falar bitagem, hertzagem, bytagem...), mas o pessoal da VA consegue escrever "3 Ampère" no site ("1 chopps e 2 pastel"), não sei se conseguirão escrever um email em PTBR com a corrente de carga exata, mas repito, nessa versão antiga da VA (Link do ML) a corrente de carga é pequena, os vendedores falam que dá pra usar bateria de qualquer capacidade e isso não está tão errado, funcionar funciona, mas leva dias pra carregar depois de blackout.

Pra bateria de 18A você precisaria corrente de carga de uns 2A. Se tiver 3A também serve. Se forem 5A ainda não é problema, mas se for algo tipo 10A é bom ventilar as baterias senão durarão pouco (Olha o datasheet das baterias, os ensaios pra determinar corrente de flutuação são a 25ºC, se ficarem a 28ºC já devia baixar 0,1V na flutuação).

Enfim, infelizmente o pessoal da VA é 8 ou 80, a fonte 24V 3A tem corrente carga de 0,7A, e a 24V 8A tem corrente de carga de 6A. Então a 24V 3A é ideal pra 2 baterias de 7Ah, e a 24V 8A é ideal pra 2 baterias de 60Ah. O meio termo fica prejudicado, ou você escolhe uma carga bem demorada devido a corrente baixa, ou escolhe uma pequena redução na vida útil da bateria devido a corrente alta. Eu particularmente optaria pela corrente maior, mesmo em baterias de gel eu coloco solução de bateria depois de uns 12-14 meses de uso, e procuro ventilar quando possível, elas duram bem mais que o normal com esses cuidados simples, assim a corrente maior não detona a bateria tão cedo.

----------


## Anderson28

Eu me interessei na desde link, tem 2 saida indepedentes.
essa seria o correto?
Desculpem tantas perguntas, sou bem leigo nessa questão de energia, agradeço de coração as ajuda e opiniões aki sugerida.
http://networksul.net/products.php?p...ig.-altomatico

----------


## rubem

Se for colocar suas 2 baterias em paralelo (+ com +, - com -) terá 8A pra carregar 36A em baterias, não é o ideal mas é muito melhor que 0,7A (Do carregador de 12V 5A).

Com 8A pra 36Ah de baterias, teria que colocar elas em local ventilado ou bem fresco (Piso frio), e afastar uma da outra uns 5cm, pra otimizar a vida útil delas é importante dissipador o calor proveniente desses 3 ou 4A que estarão sobrando na carga.
Se for colocar elas em caixa fechada no sol, sem ventilação, não passarão de uns 16 meses (Se a corrente de carga de algum carregador do mercado fosse 3,5A não teria essa preocupação).

Não sei que equipamento quer alimentar, mas pense em 24V (Baterias em serie), as baterias em paralelo nem sempre equalizam direito a carga nas celulas conforme envelhecem, se uma celula de uma bateria der problema ela pode reduzir a capacidade da outra bateria, enquanto em serie isso não acontece. E... o preço do carregador 24V 7A (Que manda uns 6A pra bateria) é o mesmo.

----------


## Anderson28

meus equipamentos são 2 nanobridge, 2 rockets m5, 2 nanostation2, 1bullet2, uma RB 450G e um switch, minha torre possui somente 4 mt de altura, aonde eu aloco minhas baterias fica do lado da caixa de equipamentos, posso sim esta passando tudo para 24V.
Ja adicionei uma estrela em seu perfil pela grande ajuda aki prestada.

----------


## rafaelxdk

como o amigo falou 2 baterias + com + e - com - iria durar mais! mas se for 4 baterias comums 2 em + com + e - com - e as outras 2 tb so que o ++ com o -- pra ficar 24v? 


daria certo?

----------


## rubem

A bateria 12V é formada por 6 celulas de 2V em serie, então você já tem um uso em serie consagrado como o mais duravel. Usar bateria em paralelo (+ com +, - com -) não é a melhor opção. Usar um par paralelo, em serie com outro par em paralelo, também não será a melhor opção. Mas, se vai colocar mais baterias de 18Ah (Mesma capacidade), menos mal, não é a solução perfeita mas tem poucos problemas, eu usaria se já tivesse baterias.

Problema é o seguinte, se você tem uma bateria de 18Ah carregada, paralela a uma de 7Ah, caso essa de 7Ah tenha resistencia interna menor devido a falha nalguma celula (Bolha no gel, placa torta, placa corroída) a de 18Ah vai descarregar sobre essa de 7Ah, essa 1 celula com problema vai aquecer, secar o gel ou líquido, e aquecer as celula ao lado dela, fazendo a bateria durar menos. Se forem 2 baterias iguais em paralelo, ainda pode ocorrer isso, mas a corrente sobre a celula problemática será menor, terá menos aquecimento, e mesmo com 1 celula ruim a bateria ainda dura muito tempo.

2 de 18Ah paralelas a outras 2 de 18Ah não é tão ruim, mas se for comprar hoje é mais barato colocar 2 de 36Ah em serie.
(Ou 1 de 36Ah em serie com um par paralelo de 18Ah) 

Faz um esforço pra entender 'em serie' e 'paralelo', esse negocio de + com + confunde, e desenhar dá trabalho.

(Eu já sugeri varias vezes o uso de varias baterias de 7Ah em paralelo, de nobreak, mas é questão de custo, custam R$ 30 cada, quando uma tem celula danificada você resolve o problema por meros R$ 30, ou pode deixar essa unidade de fora e diminuir a capacidade do nobreak por uns dias, enquanto uma de digamos 70Ah não custa R$ 300 (10x7Ah = 10xR$30) mas sim R$ 400, o custo vem todo de uma vez só. Fora que se pegar 7Ah de gel, que já dura poucos minutos em nobreak, e completar com solução, ela pode servir bem por uns 8 meses, tenho feito esse reaproveitamente de baterias de nobreak e tem me servido por no mínimo 6 meses, mas alguns já tinha 15 meses em nobreak AC e agora já tem mais 15 meses em DC.

----------


## Fernandols

Ta bem legal o topico muito esclarecedor,o rubem ta dando uma aula aí rsrs,djigor quando chegarem essas fontes que vc pediu da um feedback aí pro pessoal quero testa-las tbm se valer a pena.

Abs.

----------


## djigor

Aviso sim!

Ficaram de me postar elas hoje mas até agora não passaram o rastreamento...to aguardando

----------


## endnet

Oi Rubem,

Agradeço muito pelas suas informações.
As vezes me confundo com tanta informação ao mesmo tempo.
Se não for pedir muito.

Você poderia me sugerir qual equipamento(fonte), bateria(quantidade, modelo, série ou paralelo) usar, para meus equipamentos.
(3 - rocket´s (sendo que 1 substituirei por rocket titanium, 2-rb 433ah, 1-Bullet) gostaria de utilizar todos com 24v.

Que fornecesse uma boa quantidade de horas sem energia, que a carga das baterias não demorassem tanto, e de um custo bem acessivel.

Vi que vc usa bateria de 12v 7ah, e quando uma dá problema, simplesmente substitui a bateria, mas como se faz para saber qual bateria está com problema?

Grato




> A bateria 12V é formada por 6 celulas de 2V em serie, então você já tem um uso em serie consagrado como o mais duravel. Usar bateria em paralelo (+ com +, - com -) não é a melhor opção. Usar um par paralelo, em serie com outro par em paralelo, também não será a melhor opção. Mas, se vai colocar mais baterias de 18Ah (Mesma capacidade), menos mal, não é a solução perfeita mas tem poucos problemas, eu usaria se já tivesse baterias.
> 
> Problema é o seguinte, se você tem uma bateria de 18Ah carregada, paralela a uma de 7Ah, caso essa de 7Ah tenha resistencia interna menor devido a falha nalguma celula (Bolha no gel, placa torta, placa corroída) a de 18Ah vai descarregar sobre essa de 7Ah, essa 1 celula com problema vai aquecer, secar o gel ou líquido, e aquecer as celula ao lado dela, fazendo a bateria durar menos. Se forem 2 baterias iguais em paralelo, ainda pode ocorrer isso, mas a corrente sobre a celula problemática será menor, terá menos aquecimento, e mesmo com 1 celula ruim a bateria ainda dura muito tempo.
> 
> 2 de 18Ah paralelas a outras 2 de 18Ah não é tão ruim, mas se for comprar hoje é mais barato colocar 2 de 36Ah em serie.
> (Ou 1 de 36Ah em serie com um par paralelo de 18Ah) 
> 
> Faz um esforço pra entender 'em serie' e 'paralelo', esse negocio de + com + confunde, e desenhar dá trabalho.
> 
> (Eu já sugeri varias vezes o uso de varias baterias de 7Ah em paralelo, de nobreak, mas é questão de custo, custam R$ 30 cada, quando uma tem celula danificada você resolve o problema por meros R$ 30, ou pode deixar essa unidade de fora e diminuir a capacidade do nobreak por uns dias, enquanto uma de digamos 70Ah não custa R$ 300 (10x7Ah = 10xR$30) mas sim R$ 400, o custo vem todo de uma vez só. Fora que se pegar 7Ah de gel, que já dura poucos minutos em nobreak, e completar com solução, ela pode servir bem por uns 8 meses, tenho feito esse reaproveitamente de baterias de nobreak e tem me servido por no mínimo 6 meses, mas alguns já tinha 15 meses em nobreak AC e agora já tem mais 15 meses em DC.

----------


## rafaelxdk

bom pra torres de ate 3 aparelhos em 12v ou 24v, antes comprar um nobreak de 1400 VA que deve durar mais que os fontes nobreaks.

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ia-externa-_JM

Como nao são DESKTOPS, sao simples radios da pra aguentar umas 4 horas de boa e deve levar ainda menos tempo pra carregar!

----------


## endnet

Como esse no-break tem engate para bateria externa, daria então pra colocar uma bateria externa para aumentar a carga??




> bom pra torres de ate 3 aparelhos em 12v ou 24v, antes comprar um nobreak de 1400 VA que deve durar mais que os fontes nobreaks.
> 
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...ia-externa-_JM
> 
> Como nao são DESKTOPS, sao simples radios da pra aguentar umas 4 horas de boa e deve levar ainda menos tempo pra carregar!

----------


## rubem

> Oi Rubem,
> 
> Agradeço muito pelas suas informações.
> As vezes me confundo com tanta informação ao mesmo tempo.
> Se não for pedir muito.
> 
> Você poderia me sugerir qual equipamento(fonte), bateria(quantidade, modelo, série ou paralelo) usar, para meus equipamentos.
> (3 - rocket´s (sendo que 1 substituirei por rocket titanium, 2-rb 433ah, 1-Bullet) gostaria de utilizar todos com 24v.
> 
> ...


Vou pelo consumo desses equipamentos que conheço.
Rocket M5 fica nuns 8W, Bullet comum idem, já a RB varia mais, com 3 cartões digamos uns 22W de media (O consumo varia conforme o uso, encriptação, processamento, mas a energia pode acabar em qualquer horario, de tarde ou de madrugada). Somaria uns 76W. Em 24V isso dá 3,2A de consumo. Uma fonte que forneça 7A seria suficiente com folga (Nenhuma fonte aguenta 100% da capacidade por muito tempo, por precaução pegue o dobro).
Com 3,2A de consumo um par de baterias 12V 7A duraria cerca de 80 minutos (Ela fornece 7A se o consumo ficar em 700mA, conforme o consumo aumenta a capacidade total diminui). 


Precisa de mais de 2 horas? Existem baterias seladas de 10A, quase 3 horas. Mais que isso já tem as de 18A,cerca de 6 horas e pouco. Se usar 4 baterias de 7Ah teria umas 4 horas.
(Estou no fim do mundo, do lado do Xingu, a 1000Km da capital mais proxima, tem energia eletrica da rede nacional a mal e mal 10 anos, e aqui não tem blackout de mais de 30 minutos faz anos, a maioria tem 5 a 10 minutos)




O nobreak 24V 7A da VA manda 6A pra carga da bateria, se usar 2 baterias 12V 7A em serie elas terão carga rapida e ficarão aquecidas durando pouco. O nobreak 24V 3A da VA tem só 3 de capacidade, seu equipamento consome quase 3A, eu evitaria.
O nobreak 24V 7A da Volt manda 0,7A pra carga da bateria, se sar 2 baterias 12V 7A essa seria a corrente ideal pra elas, carga lenta em 14 horas. Se usar 4 baterias 12V 7A, vai demorar um dia todo pra carregar.
(A Volt também tem um nobreak 24V 3A, mesmo problema do VA, pouca corrente pro seu uso, ou melhor, não tem margem de segurança)


Não sei como é o seu bolso, mas se quiser 2 baterias de 18A pode pegar o nobreak da VA de 24V 7A.


Resumo:
Volt 24V 7A -> 2 Baterias 12V 7A
VA 24V 7A -> 2 Baterias 12V 18A (Ou 6 baterias 12V 7A)


Se quer duração ainda maior, tem baterias dessa:
http://www.bateriaautomotiva.com.br/...ria-30Ah-DF300
Com duas dessa, e uma fonte VA 24V 7A, teria carga em umas 8 horas, e as baterias durariam quase 10 horas com seu equipamento. Se o nobreak da VA está uns R$ 250 com frete, e as baterias ficariam R$ 350 com frete, soma R$ 600, por aqui vendemos muito nobreak AC até mais caros que isso, pra manter servidor rodando por coisa tipo 1 ou 2 horas, até que nobreak DC é uma opção bem barata pra duração.
(Fora que essas baterias estacionárias durarão muitos anos, enquanto dentro de nobreak AC mal passam de 18 meses de uso 24x7 (Por essas e outras acho uma opção muito burra usar nobreak AC nesses casos, armazenas em DC, converter pra AC, pra depois voltar pra DC, 10 a 15% de perda em cada conversão e você joga no lixo metade da capacidade da bateria (Que fica fechada dentro do nobreak do lado de um trafo quente, é o pior lugar pra se colocar uma bateria))


(Mas se quiser coisa ainda mais barata posso citar, fonte com controlador solar, ou carregador pra bicicleta eletrica, não são opções prontas, nem completamente confiáveis, mas são opções bem mais baratas)






===============================================
Edit:

Ah, pra testar bateria é simples: Plugada no nobreak ou carregador você presume que ela devia ter carga, pluga o multimetro e vê a tensão, se desplugar o carregador (Nobreak) e a tensão cair demais (De 15 pra 10V digamos) é quase certeza de bateria ruim, mas se ligar uma lampada automotiva pequena (10W de seta de modo ou 21W de seta de carro) e a tensão cair pra algo abaixo de 10V pode descartar a bateria. Uma bateria em bom estado, recém-saída do carregador, se for digamos 12V 7A e ligar uma lampada 12V 21W, vai cai cerca de 0,1V a cada 2 ou 3 segundos, é facil notar se tem uma celula ruim porque a tensão cai 2 ou 4V instantaneamente, ficando abaixo de 10V.
(O problema de bateria com muitas placas finas (Automotiva) é esse, a tensão quando plugada em carregador sobe rapidamente pra digamos 24V, mas ao ligar uma carga de míseros 21W cai 2 ou 3V em poucos segundos, como nobreak se baseia na tensão pra desligar o consumo (Pra não danificar as baterias) o nobreak é enganado pela bateria, 2 celulas ruins inutilizam uma bateria que ainda teria outras 4 celulas boas (Por isso americano usa celula de 2V avulsa, troca só a que precisa, no brasil a Sta-eletronica.com.br, a Unicoba.com.br e a powersafe.com.br sempre trouxeram essas celulas, tem coisa absurda tipo até 5 MIL amperes em 2V, convenhamos que uma bateria 12V 5000A seria "um pouco cara" pra trocar inteira por conta de defeito em 1 ou 2 celulas.

----------


## rafaelxdk

sim pelo anuncio eu ja vi tudinho! to pensando bem! POW imagina so gastar bens uns 600 fora que vai dar um trabalho organizar tudo e a manutençao e tal? um 1400 VA da APC ta em media 400! rapido facil e 2 baterias ja pronta e tudinho perfeito! é so ligar as fonte ubiquiti e ta BELEZA! ainda mais que andei analizando e estava vendo que uma fonte equipada com POE tal com baterias fortes de 56a 60a e etc, sai em media mais que 1500 reais. com autonomia de ate 5 horas! TA LOCO, prefiro as No-Breaks ORIGINAIS DE FABRICA E EQUIPADA!

----------


## endnet

Caro Rubem,

Desde já agradeço muitissimo pelas informações, me ajudou muito a decidir o que utilizar em minha torre.
Irei utilizar uma régua poe, com http://www.bateriaautomotiva.com.br/...ria-30Ah-DF300
Com duas dessa, e uma fonte VA 24V 7A

Agora só mais um perguntinha para me calar para sempre..kkkk

A fonte da Volt 24v 7A não serve? para utilizar com essa bateria de 30A estacionária.
Estou perguntando porque tenho fornecedor aqui perto e pego em mãos a fonte.

Muitíssimo obrigado...




> Vou pelo consumo desses equipamentos que conheço.
> Rocket M5 fica nuns 8W, Bullet comum idem, já a RB varia mais, com 3 cartões digamos uns 22W de media (O consumo varia conforme o uso, encriptação, processamento, mas a energia pode acabar em qualquer horario, de tarde ou de madrugada). Somaria uns 76W. Em 24V isso dá 3,2A de consumo. Uma fonte que forneça 7A seria suficiente com folga (Nenhuma fonte aguenta 100% da capacidade por muito tempo, por precaução pegue o dobro).
> Com 3,2A de consumo um par de baterias 12V 7A duraria cerca de 80 minutos (Ela fornece 7A se o consumo ficar em 700mA, conforme o consumo aumenta a capacidade total diminui). 
> 
> 
> Precisa de mais de 2 horas? Existem baterias seladas de 10A, quase 3 horas. Mais que isso já tem as de 18A,cerca de 6 horas e pouco. Se usar 4 baterias de 7Ah teria umas 4 horas.
> (Estou no fim do mundo, do lado do Xingu, a 1000Km da capital mais proxima, tem energia eletrica da rede nacional a mal e mal 10 anos, e aqui não tem blackout de mais de 30 minutos faz anos, a maioria tem 5 a 10 minutos)
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## rubem

Nobreak AC de 1400VA tem geralmente 2 baterias 12V 5A dentro, ou seja, 12V 10A, isso dá 120W de capacida em DC. Levando em conta rendimento do conversor de 85% sobram 102W, levando em conta 90% de rendimento da fonte Ubnt 24V 0,5A sobram 92W, mas a bateria estará quente (Dentro do nobreak é quente, tem um trafo ligado 24x7 do lado, sem ventilação), terá descarga alta, na prática terá uns 70W pra usar.

É mais facil usar nobreak AC, mas é desperdício enorme e sai mais caro. Desperdício devido a conversão e calor do nobreak, e sai mais caro porque o nobreak AC é mais caro que um nobreak DC (Imagine usar as mesmas baterias em ambos).

Tem nobreak de 600 ou 700VA com conector pra bateria externa, e na verdade qualquer nobreak pode ser aberto pra colocar um par de fios e plugar outra bateria 12V 7A do lado de fora, tem como fazer algo barato com isso, mas terá durabilidade menor nas baterias e vai gastar mais energia, se é pra fazer adaptação em nobreak parte logo pros carregadores de bicicleta eletrica, ou controlador solar com fonte chaveada ao invez de painel solar, são tão duraveis quanto nobreak AC, mas vão custar até menos.

----------


## rubem

> Caro Rubem,
> 
> Desde já agradeço muitissimo pelas informações, me ajudou muito a decidir o que utilizar em minha torre.
> Irei utilizar uma régua poe, com http://www.bateriaautomotiva.com.br/...ria-30Ah-DF300
> Com duas dessa, e uma fonte VA 24V 7A
> 
> Agora só mais um perguntinha para me calar para sempre..kkkk
> 
> A fonte da Volt 24v 7A não serve? para utilizar com essa bateria de 30A estacionária.
> ...


Problema da Volt 24V 7A é que ela manda pra bateria apenas 0,7A, demoraria 14 horas pra carregar baterias de 7A, e uns 4 dias pra carregar baterias de 30Ah.
A VA 24V 7A manda 6A pra bateria, reduz o tempo de carga em quase 10 vezes.
(Mas não devia mandar 6A numa bateria de 7A, já pra bateria de 30A não tem problema)

Ou veja com a Volt se eles modificaram recentemente essa 24V 7A, mas até pouco tempo atras tinham 0,7A pra bateria.

----------


## Pirigoso

> Problema da Volt 24V 7A é que ela manda pra bateria apenas 0,7A, demoraria 14 horas pra carregar baterias de 7A, e uns 4 dias pra carregar baterias de 30Ah.
> A VA 24V 7A manda 6A pra bateria, reduz o tempo de carga em quase 10 vezes.
> (Mas não devia mandar 6A numa bateria de 7A, já pra bateria de 30A não tem problema)
> 
> Ou veja com a Volt se eles modificaram recentemente essa 24V 7A, mas até pouco tempo atras tinham 0,7A pra bateria.


eu acionei a volt e eles tava com projeto te fazer o carregador deles flutuante

----------


## marcapassoradio

Pessoal, olá.

seguinte... eu monto racks de fonte POE de 24 portas


https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/9a...M=w500-h375-no

E uso as fontes de 24 V x 14,6 A que dá pra ajustar até 27 V


http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-146a-350w-_JM

E a parte da bateria eu faço mais ou menos assim:


http://py5sg.homeip.net:2000/esquema...no%20break.jpg

A única coisa que se tem que observar é o consumo de todo os equipamentos e dimensionar os diodos, cada um 6A8 dá 6 Ampères por 800 volts. Dá pra usar diodo de qualquer tipo, até os de alternador.

Em relação a distância em 26 Volts com uma distância de 30 metros de cabo de boa qualidade dá pra colocar uma RB433 com 3 cartões a 20 dBm tranquilo (eu fiz e funciona).


https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/za...I=w375-h500-no

Aqui está o que alimentam duas fontes de 12 v com 24 A em série, esta configuração dá 4 horas de autonomia para a linha de distribuição, a antena do Link está em um nobreak só pra ele.


https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-o...o/GEDC0297.JPG

Ao todo 19 equipamentos usando o rack.

A capacidade da bateria pra ser carregada é muito relativo, façamos a análise, de quanto em quanto tempo você fica sem energia????

Se o problema é falta de energia direto precisamos de um carregamento mais rápido, porém se tiver pouca falta tem tempo pra carregar uma sala inteira de bateria.

Com o resistor de 100 Ohms e 27 volts teremos 270 mA de corrente para carregar as baterias. Pode vir a pergunta... "MAS EU TENHO UMA BATERIA DE 100 AMPÈRES, TÔ PERDIDO".

Não se descabele, a bateria não vai sentir essa carga lenta e não terá tão cedo problemas com manutenção da sua bateria.

Se referir uma carga mais rápida pode diminuir o valor do resistor, mas não se esqueça, se for um resistor de 10 ohms terá uma corrente de um pouco mais que 6 ampères, mas quase 70 watts de dissipação, olha um resistor de 70 watts... Uau ! com 100 Ohms um resistor de fio de 5 Watts dá conta, isso se a bateria estiver TOTALMENTE descarregada....


Heitor Neto – PU2TIB
Itanhaém-SP
Skype: heitor.o.neto
Msn: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]

----------


## rubem

É uma opção que uso.

Algumas dessas fontes industriais permitem bem mais de 27V no ajuste, tenho Steady 24V 50W (R$ 60 no brasil) que vai até 27,1V, mas outra Steady de 150W vai até 28V, com essa tensão pluguei entre a fonte e as baterias um controlador solar:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solar-Panel-...-/360618821029
Escolhi isso porque pra um resistor de 10W chegar até aqui custaria bem mais de R$ 20 de frete, e queria prolongar a vida das baterias desligando quando a tensão caisse de 21V. Fora que... bom... posso plugar um painel solar mesmo depois, isolo da fonte com um diodo e pronto, de dia coloco um timer desse pra ligar 20 minutos a cada 2 ou 3 horas (Dependeria do consumo e dos paineis solares), e de noite coloco intermitente ligando 20 min. e desligando 20 min.:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...mporizador-_JM
Forma um sistema hibrido, pra quem tem painel solar sobrando e é painel que sozinho não dá conta do recado, eis um jeito simples.

Esses controladores solares tem mosfet com drop-out (Queda de tensão) de 0,3V, se a fonte com o trimpot no maximo subir só até 27,2V é só regular o controlador pra cortar a carga em 26,9V, vai deixar de usar uns 3 ou 4% da capacidade da bateria (Mas dependendo da corrente de descarga pode desperdiçar ainda mais de potencial, não me preocuparia com isso). Mesmo o multimetro xingling mais barato (US$ 5) tem precisão suficiente pra esses ajustes. Controladores de corrente tipo LM350T tem drop-out de 3V, se for pra fazer um regulador de corrente terá que usar mosfets ou arranjar fonte de tensão meio incomum, tipo industrial de 19V ou 31V.
(Pra 1 bateria eu não arriscaria fonte de notebook, nem modificadas de PC, consumo com resistencia interna baixa geralmente desarma as fontes não-preparadas, ou queima elas mesmo (É o mais comum, se ligar numa lampada automotiva de 35W (Farol de moto) um carregador de notebook 12V 5A, ou uma fonte ATX comum de 230W, ambas duram poucas horas e queimam de tanto calor, carregando baterias aconteceria o mesmo)

----------


## rafaelxdk

oi rubem.

teria uma soluçao para evitat o aquicimento em uma NB DE 1400VA? (nem que seja caseira)

----------


## rubem

Alguns tem ventilação, acho que uns SMS.
Onde não tem fan, sempre tem como adaptar:


O primeiro é um Eaton, a caixa é plastica então pode furar onde quiser. Coloquei fan direto na bateria e não deu problema, quase 2 anos assim.
O segundo é um SMS, esse fan por fora ficou estranho mas num de 1000VA coloquei pra dentro e coloquei um fan filter por fora. Mas nos SMS sempre que liguei fan direto na bateria o nobreak ficou meio instavel, desligando e religando sem motivos a cada 2 ou 3 horas, nesse de 1000VA liguei o fan numa fonte 12V de um switch proximo, mas tenho na bancada pro meu uso esse 600VA da foto que ainda não sei como vou ligar o fan, já que nele não vai nada 12V pra aproveitar a fonte.

Tenho um par de APC antigos, modelo que a bateria vai deitada em baixo, coloquei os nobreaks de lado com a bateria fora, sem tampa, a bateria fica a uns 5cm da carcaça, não aquece. São esses APC:


Mas nos SMS eu colocaria um isolador termico entre a bateria e o trafo, nos modelos de nobreak SMS com 2 baterias de 5Ah geralmente a bateria que fica do lado do trafo termina sua vida assim:

A primeira foto é do lado com logo, que fica encostado na outra bateria, já a 2º e 3º fotos são do lado oposto, o lado que fica a uns 2cm do trafo, as 3 celulas desse lado estufaram e perderam a capacidade, com 3 celulas ruins o nobreak não segura sequer o nobreak ligado por meio segundo. Sempre tenho alguma espuma enponjosa de embalagem pra usar como isolador (Algumas são tipo isopor, mas outras são antichama e tal), mas poderia fazer um sanfonado de papelão também, ou borracha grossa (PVC expandido de uns 2cm), depende do que encontrar.

Uso sempre pra esses fins fans de 60mm, porque de 80mm (Padrão em fontes ATX) não cabe em nobreak nenhum, mas se conseguir só fan de 40mm daria pra usar, tem 40mm de 20mm de altura e de 10mm de altura, os de 10mm quase não circulam ar (São pra placas de video fanless, RB1100/1200, placas com processador atom ou via...), eu procuraria os 40mm de 25mm de 2500RPM. Precisar fan filter não precisa, coloquei nalguns porque ficam "a mostra" nalguma mesa e corria o risco de algum energumeno espetar uma caneta e quebrar uma aleta, mas a poeira dentro deles não incomoda muito.

Se quiser meter um fan 80mm na lata no lado de algum nobreak, na altura do fundo da bateria com o inicio do trafo, não sei como faria pra cortar direito (Tenho tico-tico mas lata dessa espessura não corta direito sem amassar tudo, tenho serra-copo 70mm mas não é pra ferro, tenho mini e micro retífica com diversos discos mas gasta duzias de discos pra cada cm de lata cortada), talvez o jeito seria encher de furo ou cortes de disco, tenho preguiça então prefiro meter fan na frente mesmo, serra-copo corta o plastico, depois um ferro de solda faz os buracos pros parafusos, e pronto, em 4 minutos tem fan.

----------


## rubem

Alias, agora fui conferir o meu lixo de bateria a ir pro descarte...

(Umas 30 juntadas no ultimo ano, recuperei umas 6 ou 7)
e... a maioria está com o lado oposto aos terminais estufado, os terminais vão pra frente do nobreak e o outro lado da bateria vai bem pertinho do trafo:

Enfim, a maioria das 12V 7A que tenho estão assim:

Essa é a parte de tras de uma Yuasa, as 2 celulas que ficavam perto do trafo estão secas (Chacoalha e ouve barulho de algo seco dentro, tipo cascalho), as celulas do outro lado, que ficam na frente do nobreak, longe do trafo, estão ok, gel ainda rígido.
(Yuasa quem usa é a Eaton, mas tem um monte de CSB usadas em SMS assim.

Mas... se for comprar um nobreak de potencia maior e com plug pra bateria externa, de 1400VA, eis o que recomendo:

SMS Manager Net4+, as baterias ficam longe do trafo e ainda tem fan, o fan não trava facil igual uns SMS Manager Net+ antigos de 600VA (Fan de 50mm eu acho). Conserto alguns deles por ano, então não espere 100% de certeza de durabilidade, unidade defeituosa tem em qualquer modelo.

----------


## rafaelxdk

Obrigado Rubem!

Ja sei como economizar sem perder e pagar caro futuramente e não ter dor de cabeça com a estruturaçao do cabeamento entre outras coisas demais!

Acho que ate um sms 2 baterias de 1000VA deve resolver meu problema!

----------


## rafaelxdk

essa SMS da fonte 60cm ta massa vou comprar essa ja vem TODA PREPARADA O/



VALEU

----------


## elielton

Pessoal venho aqui dar meu depoimento sobre fonte nobreak, na minha rede tenho algumas fontes da volt e outras feitas por mim mesmo que uso com controlador de carga, porém essa madrugada tive um problema de sobre carga em uma fonte volt de 24/20A em que ocasionou a queima de alguns componentes da mesma causando a parada de uma torre minha, foi entao que entrei em contato com o Glauco um dos manda chuva da volt (rsss) e para minha felicidade ele entrou em contato com o representante deles mais proximo de minha cidade e fez a troca do equipamento danificado.
Sobre a qualidade do equipamento já estava muito satisfeito, pois depois q comecei a usar essas fontes comecei a dormir mais tranquilo sem se preocupar com equipamento travando ou torre parando por falta de energia eletrica, mas atendimento de RMA como o que tive nunca tinha visto, agora mais que nunca recomendarei e usarei equipamentos da volt, parabens ao pessoal da Volt, isso q é respeito pelo seus clientes.

----------


## rafaelxdk

a preferencia ainda é a volt? sobrecarga danificou o produto e a proteçao do produto contra isso ele n tem?

----------


## elielton

Sim Rafael, pq jamais vc ira encontrar um produto totalmente imune a esse tipo de problema, o que procurei deixar claro aqui nao que este ou aquele equipamento é melhor, o que quero mostrar é minha satisfação em relação ao atendimento que me foi dado pela VOLT pois pedi apenas a eles que me informasse a referencia do capacitor que foi danificado e eles me trocaram a fonte.
Isso sim é atender bem

----------


## Anderson28

Oque mais me deixou encucado com a fonte da Volt 12V/8A foi o seguinte,

Tenho ligado na saída da fonte 1 RB 450G, 1 Rocket M5, 2 NBs, 2 NS2, 1 Bullet e 2 Hubs.
Quando acaba a energia e se consome a carga da bateria a fonte desliga o sistema, ate ai ta normal, mais quando retorna a energia os meus rádios NS2 e o bullet2 voltam travados, em monitoramento para detectar o problema constatei que a voltagem na saida da fonte marca apenas 10,9~11,2 volts (fica oscilando nisso por um tempo), não volta com os 12 volts, dai eu tenho que desconectar os cabos dos radios e conectar novamente para liga los, isso ja nao acontece com os restantes dos equipamentos, mesmo com a voltagem reduzida na retomada da AC sobem normalmente, ja troquei todo o cabeamente e nada, ja medi durante o periodo normal de uso e chega corretamente os 12V nas postas dos cabos na torre.
De fato isso nao e normal, sera que danificou algum componente na fonte fazendo com que ela não funcione corretamente?
Ja encomendei uma dessas http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-via-radio-_JM, vou passar tudo para 24V.

----------


## elielton

Anderson na minha opniao pode estar ocorrendo 3 coisas ai que voce pode estar fazendo por eliminação, primeira mente troque o cabo de rede dos equipamentos, procure utilizar cabo com nos maximo 4 a 5 metros é o que eu tenho feito aqui, a segunda coisa é tente atualizar o o firmware do seu radio para um mais recente se for o caso, hoje utilizo o 5.5.2 e está muito estavel, e por ultimo pode ser que pela quantidade de equipamentos que vc esteja usando a amperagem da fonte esteja pouco, apenas 7 amperes e neste caso tente colocar uma de 24v/20a.

----------


## Anderson28

O cabeamento da Torre e toda nova, Ja troquei achando que poderia se cabo velho ressecado causando fuga de corrente, os cabos são todos de 4 metros, todos rádios que eu citei que trava na retomada da energia AC estão com o firmware atualizado.Com um multimetro medi a corrente de saída para os equipamento (somando carga total), fica entre 4.8, 5.4 A, tendo em vista que a Fonte e 8A deveria da conta (isso na teoria), como já vou troca la por uma de 24/7A ja me desencanei um pouco.Vou testa lá em um pequeno ponto de repetição (1 NB, 1Rocket M5 e um hub) para ver como ela se comporta.

----------


## silviola

Pessoal, e estas fontes aqui ?

Utilizadas geralmente em som automotivo, alguém já usou ( Usina / Overloud ) ?

To pensando em investir para por em um POP mais consumidor...




PS: No video estão testando a de 200A , minha idéia é experimentar ou a de 40A da Overloud ou a de 60A da Usina ( ambas de entrada de linha, na faixa de R$ 400,00 .

PS2: No video comparativo a Usina "ganha", mas procurando no youtube, alguns testes a Overloud "ganha", então acredito que varie de modelo para modelo ou de amostra para amostra. Portanto minhas dúvidas são mais em cima do TIPO do equipamento, e não o comparativo entre eles.

----------


## rubem

Tá, mas isso aí é só fonte, não carrega bateria (Que precisam ir até 14,4V ou flutuar a 13,2-13,8V), uma correnta alta dessa (60A) é pra carregar bateria de 600Ah, se você meter corrente alta assim logo no inícia da carga qualquer bateria de 60Ah vai pro lixo em 3 ou 4 cargas.

Som automotivo é feito pra baterias do mundo real, que caem pra 8V quand a carga está baixa, que chegam a 15V quando o alternador está com diodo em curto ou algo do tipo, fontes pra som automotivo tem que fornecer uma corrente enorme mas sem tensão fixa, por isso uma fonte de R$ 400 pode cair de 14,4 pra 12,4V sem que isso seja um problema. Se um carregador fosse assim as baterias nunca carregariam, porque a resistencia das baterias é baixa e faz a tensão cair, o carregador tem que manter uma corrente minima e baixa, e conforme o tempo passa a resistencia interna da bateria vai diminuindo, passa a circular menos corrente, havendo o aumento da tensão, isso tem que levar horas mesmo, as baterias estacionárias não tem area de contato entrer anodo, catodo e o gel tão grande pra poder absorver uma carga rapida, quem precisa carga rapida é lithium-ion, bateria de chumbo é pra carga lenta e com corrente baixa, 40A é corrente pra carregar bateria de 400Ah.

(Se quer colocar essas fontes na entrada de um controlador de carga, aí a coisa muda, mas se usar controlador de painel solar eles são feitos não pra flutuação a 13,5V, mas pra carga cíclica geralmente, que significa carregar a até 14,4V, como esses controladores tem um queda interna de tensão (Drop-out) de 0,5 a 0,8V, você precisaria uma fonte que chegue a 14,4+0,8=15,2V! Se tiver um controlador que faz flutuação na casa dos 13,5V, e com apenas 0,5V de drop-out, essa fonte de 14V resolve. Mas... tem que ver se a tensão nai vai cair abaixo de 14V quando o consumo (No começo da carga da bateria) for alto, se isso acontecer tem grandes chances de a bateria não carregar (Acontece com nobreak as vezes, pessoal LEIGO adapta bateria externa, mas se ela descarrega o nobreak não consegue mais carrega-la, tem que dar carga lenta com outro carregador...)

Se não quer usar isso pra carregar baterias, mas sim pra alimentar os aparelhos, qual a necessidade de tanta corrente? Se aumentar a tensão a corrente diminui, boa parte dos equipamentos funcionam muito melhor em tensão proxima ao limite superior, tipo Ubnt, o rendimento do VRM é melhor e o calor é menor na casa dos 24V, sendo que suportam até 28V, usar 12V nesse caso é insensatez demais, fonte industrial 24V de 200W é o que não falta no mercado, e... fonte tem patamar ideal de consumo, fonte de 200W tem menos ripple e spikes entre 40 e 100W de consumo, é uma idéia muito besta colocar uma fonte de 200W pra alimentar um UBNT de 7W, o ripple com consumo baixo assim será terrível.


(Som automotivo tem capacitores grandes e filtros na entrada, amplificadores classe A (Pessimas opções), e 10% de distorção mal é notada pelos admiradores de volume alto, um fonte pra som automotivo tem focos completamente diferentes de uma fonte pra som hi-fi moderno (Não confundir com hi-fi analogico dos anos 80), com classe D, baixo consumo, pouco ruído eletromagnético, e também não tem nada a ver com o que se precisa pra alimentar equipamento de RF com microprocessadores, que é basicamente tensão alta e fixa, com ripple minúsculo e spikes inexistentes. Tá certo que energia é energia, mas essas fontes do link caem de tensão conforme o consumo, tem ripple e spikes aos montes, dá pra dizer que a energia delas é instavel e suja demais pro nosso uso, fora que precisamos nobreak, som automotivo não)

----------


## silviola

Vc generalizou sem correr atrás  :Big Grin: 

Ela trabalha sim em conjunto com baterias.

INFORMAÇÕES da USINA:

Especificações:

- Fonte De Alimentação automotiva de alto rendimento.
- Fonte Chaveada PWM digital, alto rendimento > 80%.
- Tamanho e peso reduzidos por ser uma fonte chaveada.
- Entrada Bi-volt automático - 110V/220V.
- Circuito totalmente digital com total controle sobre corrente e tensão.
- Saída estabilizada em 14,4V em todos os modelos.
- Carrega as baterias sem problemas de sobrecarga.
- Zera a corrente de saída quando a(s) bateria(s) completam a carga.
- Circuito de proteção contra sobrecarga e curto circuito na saída.
- Total controle da corrente de saída.
- Mantém a saída em 14,4V até que a fonte chegue no limite da corrente nominal, só a partir desse ponto que a tensão na saída começa a cair.
- Sistema de ventilação forçada com ventilador em túnel de vento, pode funcionar horas e horas em carga máxima sem problema de superaquecimento.
- A fonte pode ficar ligada no sistema de som mesmo sem o som estar ligado que não vai sobrecarregar as baterias, a tensão vai subir até 14,4V e estabilizar.
- Mantém tocando 1 Amplificador de 3000W RMS, com 1 bateria de 100A.

Especificações Técnicas:

. Corrente de Saída Nominal: 60 Amperes
. Corrente de Saída de Pico: 300 Amperes
. Tensão de Saída Estabilizada: 14,4 Volts
. Tensão de Entrada(bivolt): 100 @ 250 Vac
. Corrente De Entrada AC 127 Volts: 8 Amperes (à máxima potência)
. Corrente De Entrada AC 220 Volts: 5 Amperes (à máxima potência)

FONTE

MANUAL

----------


## rubem

Bota uma bateria de 60Ah pra flutuar a 14,4V com fonte de 40A, por favor, me diz depois se ela sobreviveu 1 semana ou 1 mes, tenho muita curiosidade em saber quanto tempo exatamente leva pra estufar ou vazar agua de tanto calor, e se as grandes explodem ou se só jorram agua/gel pela tampa.

Uma coisa é meter [email protected],4V numa bateria de 60Ah uma ou 2 vezes por mes pra dar partida no carro, ou quando tem algo com consumo muito alto na saída (Consumo perto dos 40A), mas manter bateria em flutuação tão alta é suicídio, é matar a bateria.

Veja o datasheet das baterias, TODAS recomendam flutuação a 13,5 a 13,8V com temperatura entre 23 e 25°C, e baixar a flutuação pra digamos 13,2V quando a temperatura for de digamos 28°C, ou algo como 0,04V a menos pra cada °C a mais. Nunca ví recomendação de flutuação a mais que 13,8V, nem soube de bateria que suporta flutuar a 14,4V, e trabalho com isso desde 1997. Aqui 2 datasheets de estacionárias:
http://www.rta.com.br/arquivos/Manua...ias-Rev.01.pdf
e um mais resumido/pra vendedor:
http://www.solenerg.com.br/files/Man...icoFreedom.pdf


Essa fonte automotiva de 40A seria uma boa pra equalizar uma bateria de 40 a 150Ah, mas só pra isso, pra manter em uso constante isso é um perigo.



=====================
Ah, leia o fim da página 4 do manual da fonte automotiva, tem que ficar aumentando a tensão manualmente pra carregar sem danificar (Porque não tem flutuação nenhuma)... é perfeito pra provedor, ir ajustando tensão manualmente depois de todo blackout, é só não trabalhar nem dormir pra ficar vendo ou mudando a tensão.

----------


## silviola

A diferença entre o arrogante e o sábio, é que o segundo sabe que não sabe tudo.

Estou "desperseguindo" este tópico, você já é o dono da verdade. ( e não leu que a fonte TEM REGULAGEM e nem que os níveis de tensão são para bateria TOTALMENTE DESCARREGADA ).

Abraço, e tudo de bom.

----------


## rubem

Única diferença entre uma bateria completamente descarregada e um com meia carga é resistencia interna, com resistencia maior tem mais chances de a fonte super-aquecer e queimar, por isso a indicação de baixar a tensão manualmente. Bateria completamente descarregada também é mais facil de danificar quando se usa alta corrente na carga, mas não quer dizer que com meia carga a alta corrente também não a danifique, só que precisa correntes mais altas.

Mas se comprar a fonte não deixe de postar os resultados aqui, quanto tempo a bateria durou, quanto tempo o carregador durou, e etc.

(Veja que eu falo em chances, em probabilidades, as componentes tem variações, sejam os componentes da fonte e sejam os elementos das baterias, então 2 baterias "iguais" em 2 carregadores "iguais" podem ter durabilidades diferentes (E sempre tem), mas seguindo o datasheet do FABRICANTE (Não datasheet do Rubem) o proprio fabricante diz que vai durar X ou Y anos, não seguindo o datasheet o fabricante não garante nada, aí entra o Rubem, que já fez e presenciou muita gambiarra, e diz que geralmente estufa, estoura, vaza, explode... o fabricante não faz ensaio pra ver até os as baterias vão, eles faz baterias de acordo com os padrões do mercado, no fim das contas todas são muito iguais nos limites, tendo durabilidade alta somente em baixa temperatura, flutuação de acordo com a temperatura, e equalização mensal (Algumas unidades desequalizam mais facil, outras menos, pessoal que usa 48 ou 120VDC com carregador comum desse tem esse problema, as vezes 1 das 4 ou 10 baterias dá problema, só 1, as estão intactas, porque? Porque uma celula de menor resistencia é sacrificada e dissipa na forma de calor os excessos, com 1 batera isso também ocorre, já que são 6 celulas dentro da bateria, 6 celulas que não são 200% iguais)

Se uma fonte de R$ 200 resolve, tem que ser muito burro pra comprar controlador de carga tipo isso:
http://www.neosolar.com.br/loja/cont...0a-12-24v.html
(Que pode ser usado em painel solar ou em qualquer fonte de 16-20V)
A Xantrex tem muito mais renome no mundo, com sistemas solares que duram 30 anos, que a Spark. Não quero desmerecer o responsavel pelos projetos da Spark, o Renzo, mas o projeto é uma fonte pra som automotivo, ele seria capaz de fazer uma boa fonte pra flutuação 24x7, mas não é o caso desse produto.

----------


## trapiche

Prezados

Lendo este tópico, optei por testar os nobreaks DC.
Porém tenho vários nobreaks AC, assim surgiu uma dúvida.
É possível utilizar um nobreak DC ligado a um AC?

Abraços

----------


## rubem

Nessa situação o nobreak AC vai operar apenas como inversor.
Acredite, o inversor da maioria dos nobreak é péssimo, tem rendimento ruim, entrega onda suja demais, queima fácil...

Mas funcionar funciona.
(Só que o ruído gerado no inversor pode deixar o comparador do nobreak DC meio doido, um simples filtro LC deve resolver, mas teria que ver se tem mesmo muito ruído e estimar sua frequencia pra calcular o filtro)

Geralmente dizemos que é BURRICE isso porque você armazenará energia em DC, perderá uns 20 a 40% convertendo pra AC (115V AC), depois perderá mais uns 15 a 20% na fonte DC, e terá DC novamente, então se precisa DC noutra tensão que não a da bateria, tem menos perdas usando conversores DC-DC (Eles tem uns 3V de diferença entrada<>saida, seja step-up pra aumentar a tensão, ou step-down pra diminuir, e a bateria varia de 11 a 14V conforme a carga, então os conversores DC-DC típicos são pra menos de 8V (11V-3V=8V) ou pra mais de 17V (14V+3V=17V), dentro desse range (9 a 16V) tem muuuuuito aparelho que pode ser ligado direto na bateria, sem precisar conversor.

Inversor específico tem rendimento melhor, duram muuuuito mais, entregam onda limpa, se for pra coisa pouca tem uns Xantrex de 150W. A diferença no rendimento geralmente paga eles em 1 ano de conta de luz (Comparado ao inversor dos nobreaks comuns de 400-700VA).

----------


## trapiche

Minha ideia era deixar cada nobreak com uma respectiva bateria. Mas concordo que vai trazer mais problema do que solução.
Estou partindo para a alimentação direta nas baterias, vou adquirir um panel POE, calcular a carga dos equipamentos, dimensionar as baterias e ver o que é melhor para carrega-las, sendo que ainda não tenho previsão de quando utilizar energia solar/eólica.
Rubem, vi que um dos colegas aqui do under comentou uma solução sua, onde usava trafo 15v e controlador solar. Apesar das perdas do trafo, esta seria uma solução robusta?

----------


## trapiche

Outra cisa Rubem... Recomendas algum conversor step-up nacional?

Abraços

----------


## interhome

Tivemos muitos problemas com algumas regras no mercado. Resolvemos usar http://ihvendas.com/index.php?route=...product_id=148

----------


## trapiche

Boa noite André.
Tens como relatar os problemas que deram em suas réguas?
O que tais utilizando como fonte de energia nestas ligações?

Abraços

----------


## rubem

Trafo é parudo sim, se o fio do enrolamento for grosso e não ficar muito quente ele dura décadas, um trafo de 10A devia ficar com uns 4A de consumo maximo pra durar tudo isso. O problema são as perdas mesmo, 50% de perdas, comparado a apenas 10 a 14% de perdas nas fontes chaveadas.
(E o tamanho, trafo é umas 10x mais grande e talvez 20x mais pesado, devido a esse peso ficam caros conforme a corrente aumenta, sem falar no frete)

Nobreak AC comum usa o trafo pra carga, manda 15V AC, retifica em 4 diodos de 4 ou 6A, e vaaaarios nobreaks usam controladores de corrente tipo LM317 pra controlar a carga, esse CI dos anos 70 gera muito calor, no fim das contas as perdas totais passam de 50% o tempo todo, é uma solução tecnicamente ridícula pra um produto de uso 24x7 (Pro nobreak custar R$ 200 não pode ter nada muito tecnológico).

Comprar trafo, comprar controlador solar, não sei se compensa. Se você já tem controlador solar, ou pretende colocar painel solar no futuro, acho que isso é uma boa, eu acho uma opção ridícula, mas... nobreak AC usa isso e ninguem morre de fome por ter a conta de luz mais alta :-)


Quanto as reguas POE, não entendo como elas podem dar problema, é circuito passivo, não tem nada de componentes, não vejo como um produto desse não dura 50 anos.

----------


## interhome

Os problemas comuns:

1) Os Conectores criam oxidação (qualidade do cobre) da tomada RJ-45.
2) Eram para ser passivos, mas param de conduzir a eletricidade na saída.
3) Geram o dobro de cabos nas interligações, mais variáveis para termos problemas.
4) Ocupam um espaço enorme nas caixas, espaço que ele ocupa + um monte de cabo.
5) Gosto de utilizar 24V nas torres, tinha problema para achar switch 24V. Esses permitem variação de 27V ~ 12 V.

----------


## interhome

> Trafo é parudo sim, se o fio do enrolamento for grosso e não ficar muito quente ele dura décadas, um trafo de 10A devia ficar com uns 4A de consumo maximo pra durar tudo isso. O problema são as perdas mesmo, 50% de perdas, comparado a apenas 10 a 14% de perdas nas fontes chaveadas.
> (E o tamanho, trafo é umas 10x mais grande e talvez 20x mais pesado, devido a esse peso ficam caros conforme a corrente aumenta, sem falar no frete)
> 
> Nobreak AC comum usa o trafo pra carga, manda 15V AC, retifica em 4 diodos de 4 ou 6A, e vaaaarios nobreaks usam controladores de corrente tipo LM317 pra controlar a carga, esse CI dos anos 70 gera muito calor, no fim das contas as perdas totais passam de 50% o tempo todo, é uma solução tecnicamente ridícula pra um produto de uso 24x7 (Pro nobreak custar R$ 200 não pode ter nada muito tecnológico).
> 
> Comprar trafo, comprar controlador solar, não sei se compensa. Se você já tem controlador solar, ou pretende colocar painel solar no futuro, acho que isso é uma boa, eu acho uma opção ridícula, mas... nobreak AC usa isso e ninguem morre de fome por ter a conta de luz mais alta :-)
> 
> 
> Quanto as reguas POE, não entendo como elas podem dar problema, é circuito passivo, não tem nada de componentes, não vejo como um produto desse não dura 50 anos.


Não li o que estava escrevendo, mas parece uma resposta... 

Veja se me ajuda com uma questão. Digamos que tenha uma regua POE com 10 saidas, ligo em cada porta 1 equipamento que consome 1A. Teoricamente preciso de uma fonte que me envie pelo menos 10A. Problema que passei, os 2 primeiros equipamentos da linha, com poucos meses queimam a LAN ou pelo menos "resetam". Como evitar? Testamos com 12V e colocamos 1 CI7812 em cada saida (10 total), os primeiros aquecem muito e congelam o equipamento ligado após eles.

----------


## trapiche

André, usasse alguma marca específica?

Rubem, ainda não tenho o controlador, mas pretendo sim colocar energia renovável.
O que tu utiliza em seus equipamentos?

Abraços

----------


## interhome

> André, usasse alguma marca específica?
> 
> Rubem, ainda não tenho o controlador, mas pretendo sim colocar energia renovável.
> O que tu utiliza em seus equipamentos?
> 
> Abraços


Esse fabricante:
http://www.linkteck.com.br/site/prod...cn-c-10-portas

----------


## rubem

Curioso, eu comprei desses lá por 2011:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/8-port-passi...-/180847056204
Não tive problemas, achei que quem daria problemas seriam justamente esses baratinhos do Ebay.


Bom, uso fontes industriais hoje, porque aqui queimam por raio todo ano, região arenosa que exige meia centena de astes pra aterramento decente, prefiro queimar as fontes de US$ 15 todo ano do que gastar R$ 5 mil num aterramento ótimo. Enfim, fonte comum> controlador solar de US$ 12 no Ebay > Bateria 12V 7Ah (Agora um par, uso isso pela modularidade, coloco mais unidades em paralelo conforme o dinheiro no bolso e tiro conforme preciso delas em nobreaks AC pros desktops da empresa. Se for comprar de uma só, e nunca mecher, vez melhor comprar estacionaria de digamos 35Ah pra cima).

Eu tinha instalado meus paineis solar numa torre, com um timer na fonte, desse tipo:
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...dia-bivolt-_JM
Ligando só a noite, deixava cada essas orelhinhas de 15 ou 20 minutos intercaladas, de modo que a fonte ligava por 20 minutos e desligava por 20 minutos a noite, acho que usei uns 3 meses antes de tirar do local devido a reforma que o dono fez, ainda não instalei denovo mas pretendo instalar novamente esse sistema, os paineis ligados por um diodo rumo ao controlador, e um trafo também ligado por diodo nesse mesmo controlador, com esse timer ligando a fonte a cada 20 ou 40 minutos somente a noite.

Ah, cuida uns controladores solares que fazem carga a até 14,4V, isso é carga cíclica, pro nosso uso precisa flutuação, na casa dos 13,5 ou 13,8V. Curiosamente os controladores mais baratos são os que nos atendem:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solar-Panel-...-/131151556561

----------


## rubem

> Não li o que estava escrevendo, mas parece uma resposta... 
> 
> Veja se me ajuda com uma questão. Digamos que tenha uma regua POE com 10 saidas, ligo em cada porta 1 equipamento que consome 1A. Teoricamente preciso de uma fonte que me envie pelo menos 10A. Problema que passei, os 2 primeiros equipamentos da linha, com poucos meses queimam a LAN ou pelo menos "resetam". Como evitar? Testamos com 12V e colocamos 1 CI7812 em cada saida (10 total), os primeiros aquecem muito e congelam o equipamento ligado após eles.


Os LM78xx tem aqueles capacitores de desacoplamento no datasheet, já reparou? 100nF, geralmente. Esses reguladores se embananam facil mesmo, se tiver ruído proveniente da fonte (Ou do carregador da bateria), se tiver ruído retornando do aparelho (O VRM dos aparelhos retorna ruído de chaveamento as vezes), esses capacitores citados minimizam isso, mas se for ruído demais os reguladores travam mesmo, são projetos dos anos 70, tem muito fabricante que opta por coisa tipo LM3904, mas esses reguladores lineares desperdiçam muita energia, se sair 12V 1A tem que entrar 1A em pelo menos 15V (Drop-out de 3V), 3V x 1A dá 3W pra dissipar na forma de calor. Já se for 22V 1A regulando pra 12V 1A seria 10Vx1A=10W pra dissipar, é muito calor pros coitados. O datasheet se não me engano costuma falar que ele só suportam uns 5W de dissipação.
Pra ter uma regulagem decente devia usar conversor DC-DC, tipo os LM2577 e familia, o circuito que eles precisam é bem mais complexo, mas o rendimento é muuito melhor, numa regulagem de 24V pra 12V 1A é bem provavel que o consumo fique em 0,6A em 24V, rendimento de uns 80% (No mínimo!). O LM2577 é meio caro no brasil, acho que chega nuns R$ 10 nas lojas que conheço (Soldafria, cinestec, blucolor, milcomp), de modo que uns modulos prontos compensam mais:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Buck-Convert...-/271421880304
(Desse eu tenho alimentando uma lampada de led numa torre, são 7W de consumo 24x7 (Fiquei com preguiça de fazer um controlador com LDR pra ligar só a noite, são uns 2 anos assim)
Acho que no meio de 2012 usei isso:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-HRD-Co...-/271301486678
pra fazer uma switch com POE 12V:

Ficou 1 ano numa empresa antes de se mudarem, alimentava um par de Airgrid e um par de roteadores de mesa TPLink (Por isso a necessidade de 12V) A cola não permite ver, mas ele recebe 15-20V na primeira porta via POE, o conversor DC-DC reduz pra 12V e alimenta o switch com esses 12V, e manda os mesmos 12V pras demais portas.

Eu estranho muito a falta de filtragens nos equipamentos hoje, trabalho com eletronica desde 1997, e "antigamente" sempre tinha filtros LC nos equipamentos, basicamente uma bobina e um capacitor, hoje nos NanoStation ou Airgrid que travam coloco um simples capacitor maior na saída da fonte, paralelo a um de tantalo de uns 1uF, e isso tem ajudado muito, ainda quero testar uns filtros LC, porque tenho a nítida impressão que metade dos travamentos nas redes é devido a falta de filtragem na alimentação dos aparelhos, fontes Cisco ou Ceragon tem 20x mais componentes na saída, pra garantir o mínimo de ripple e ter estabilidade total, a UBNT peca nas fontes e peca no VRM dos equipamentos mais baratos a meu ver.

----------

